
Full Text Search on Heroku - jmonegro
http://tenderlovemaking.com/2009/10/17/full-text-search-on-heroku/
======
papersmith
Does anyone know how PostgreSQL's built-in full-text index compare with Sphinx
and Lucene?

~~~
mahmud
Lucene will rape anything db-based.

